# Upgrading to a powerful system



## themerc (May 14, 2006)

Well as many of you know right now I have 2 Kicker 400.1's powering 2 Kicker CVR12's, a Kicker 350.2 powering a set of 5-1/4" CDT components, and a pair of MTX 5x7's running off the headunit. Each CVR12 is getting 400 watts, each 5-1/4" is getting 110 watts, and each 5x7" is getting 18 watts.


It's time to upgrade. A guy at work told me if I ever wanted to upgrade my system he'd buy my old one from me provided that I install it in his Jaguar for him. Well I was thinking one option would be 2 Fi BL15's or 2 Fi Q15's and 1 Sundown Audio SAZ-1500D. I'm not positive that's what I want, but I know I want at least 15's and some serious power. It's going in my 1999 Mercury Grand Marquis LS. Right now I have a pretty big duralast gold battery, a 135 amp alternator, and the big three with 1/0 gauge. I'll be building the ported box for the subs as well. 

I'd like to make a price list of all the elements so I know roughly what I'd have to spend. If any of you have a good combination of amp/subs and their prices feel free to chime in.


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

you are pretty much limited to 12-1500w rms MAX if you dont want to do any major upgrades to your electrical system. There are several companies that make strong amps at that power range. Id do a pair of SSD 15s with that power


----------



## themerc (May 14, 2006)

What do you consider major upgrades? Because if it meant just adding a second battery and getting some 1/0 gauge I don't mind. I want subs that will allow me to upgrade more down the road.


----------



## superdodge2196 (May 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by themerc_@Jul 9 2007, 12:35 AM~8263417
> *What do you consider major upgrades? Because if it meant just adding a second battery and getting some 1/0 gauge I don't mind. I want subs that will allow me to upgrade more down the road.*



why not just get what you want from the jump? you'll save time and money in the long run.


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by superdodge2196_@Jul 9 2007, 04:16 PM~8267233
> *why not just get what you want from the jump?  you'll save time and money in the long run.
> *


Lesson learned the hard way by most of us...


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by themerc_@Jul 9 2007, 12:35 AM~8263417
> *What do you consider major upgrades? Because if it meant just adding a second battery and getting some 1/0 gauge I don't mind. I want subs that will allow me to upgrade more down the road.
> *


HO alt, multiple runs of 1/0, 3-4 batteries etc.


----------



## superdodge2196 (May 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Brahma Brian_@Jul 9 2007, 05:46 PM~8268426
> *Lesson learned the hard way by most of us...
> *


true that.


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Brahma Brian_@Jul 9 2007, 05:46 PM~8268426
> *Lesson learned the hard way by most of us...
> *


I dont think Ill truly be happy with a system until all my windows assplode


----------



## themerc (May 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by superdodge2196_@Jul 9 2007, 04:16 PM~8267233
> *why not just get what you want from the jump?  you'll save time and money in the long run.
> *


I want 15's that can handle at least 1000 watts. What are some amps that I should look at also?


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

IA 20.1
Xfire 2000d
Orion 2500d
Kicker 2500.1
RF T4000
RF T2000


----------



## themerc (May 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx_@Jul 10 2007, 12:40 AM~8271224
> *IA 20.1
> Xfire 2000d
> Orion 2500d
> ...


Are there any legit amps ~1500 watts that are cheaper than the SAZ-1500D?


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

there are plenty but Im too lazy to post them...


----------



## themerc (May 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx_@Jul 10 2007, 01:06 AM~8271516
> *there are plenty but Im too lazy to post them...
> *


Come on... :biggrin:


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by themerc_@Jul 10 2007, 01:02 AM~8271470
> *Are there any legit amps ~1500 watts that are cheaper than the SAZ-1500D?
> *


Email *[email protected]* I think you may be surprised what he can do for you on that amp...


----------



## Sporty (Jan 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by themerc_@Jul 9 2007, 11:39 PM~8271218
> *I want 15's that can handle at least 1000 watts. What are some amps that I should look at also?
> *


in your car, i think you should get a pair of 12's. BL's, Q's, IDMAX12's, '03 XXX12's, MAGD2 12's.

you'll definetly win with a strong pair of 12's, there's alot more to add to the list, but what i mentioned are beasts... far better then the cvr's, and you wont need a coffin in the trunk that'll block the return into the cabin anywayz. 

i mean, we understand that whatever you get, your porting it, and you wont a sufficient port area; if you get a pair of 15's that need a large amt of airspace and port area, you might stand the chance of being not as loud as a pair of high quality 12's in a smaller (but built to specs) enclosure.


----------



## themerc (May 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Sporty_@Jul 10 2007, 08:53 AM~8273078
> *in your car, i think you should get a pair of 12's. BL's, Q's, IDMAX12's, '03 XXX12's, MAGD2 12's.
> 
> you'll definetly win with a strong pair of 12's, there's alot more to add to the list, but what i mentioned are beasts... far better then the cvr's, and you wont need a coffin in the trunk that'll block the return into the cabin anywayz.
> ...


Hmm...

How much airspace would you say I need for a pair of 15's? Fi recommends 2.8-4 cuft for Q15's and BL15's. 8 cubes for the pair? I know I can do 5.6 cubes with a normal shaped box.


----------



## Sporty (Jan 26, 2006)

i gave my advice, take it and i'll help you further, decline and i'll watch you get your own personal experience  

but to add, if you must get a 15, i'd only run 1 instead of two. if you were in a big chevy, or an suv, or station wagon, or something else, i'd say to run the 15's without a doubt. but your not. and there's no need to get 15's if your not putting them in optimum enclosures due to space restrictions and/or potential to block the return into the cabin. 12's in the optimum will definetly hold its own against 15's that are not in the optimum situation.


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Sporty+Jul 10 2007, 07:53 AM~8273078-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


you need a pair of 12s or a single 15 ported or you can do a par of 15s sealed


----------



## themerc (May 14, 2006)

two 12's ported vs. two 15's sealed

What do you guys think?


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by themerc_@Jul 10 2007, 09:32 PM~8278977
> *two 12's ported vs. two 15's sealed
> 
> What do you guys think?
> *


all things being equal the output would be very close... the 15s have alot more surface area but the 12s have a more efficient box which gives them more output.


----------



## themerc (May 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx_@Jul 10 2007, 11:20 PM~8279432
> *all things being equal the output would be very close... the 15s have alot more surface area but the 12s have a more efficient box which gives them more output.
> *


That's what I figured. How would you determine which setup be more desirable over the other?


----------



## themerc (May 14, 2006)

I think I just figured out the answer to my own question. Originally I wanted 15's because I figured if I ever got an SUV they'd be perfect. I could optimally port them. But then I'm thinking to myself... be realistic. There's no way I'll be able to hang on to the same subwoofers for years lol. 

The other thing is, I don't want to use my false floor anymore. It's too much of a hassle unhooking the subs, trying to remove the sub box by myself, then getting the spare out and changing the tire. I got a flat yesterday and thank god I wasn't out on the road. I just noticed it in the driveway. There's no way I could have easily pulled that sub box out by myself... and my luck I'd get a flat in the worst part of town... where you don't want to be pulling sub boxes out of your trunk. 

I'm going to build a box that can fit in the lower part of my trunk, put the spare in it's stock location, and make room for an amp somewhere. If I got 15's the box would have to be very strangely shaped because the tire hangs over the shelf leaving about 14.5" of space below it. I want my spare to be accessible... even if the trunk as a whole doesn't look as good. 

Will a setup sound better if there's more airspace in the trunk for the subs to fire into? I was never really able to legitimately compare my 2 audiobahn 12's and my single cvr12 because the audiobahns sat on the lower part of the trunk with more air and the single cvr12 sat on the false floor.


----------



## themerc (May 14, 2006)

Trunk.









Bandpass audiobahn 12's setup.









Ported cvr12 setup.









Ported dual cvr12 setup.


----------



## themerc (May 14, 2006)

Before I drop some serious cash on crazy subs and amps I'm going to build a 4.5 cube box tuned 33 Hz for the cvr12's and put it in the bottom of the trunk like the audiobahns and see how it sounds.

It's funny... I originally built the single cvr12 setup for the bottom of the trunk like the audiobahns... but my amp was being fixed and I was bored so I built the false floor. I never did try it in the bottom of the trunk.










The tire would have fit perfectly and hung right over the box.


----------



## Sporty (Jan 26, 2006)

just about any of the 12's i mentioned paired up would fit down there EASILY with some flared ports (to reduce the port discplacement but yet still achieve the same tuning). i think the decision is simple.


pit says BL's and im rolling with that as well. no vent pole in the back so you can have them sitting right on the back wall of an enclosure (not as if your gonna need to do that), but they would be a very nice upgrade. if you cant afford that plus the juice to power them, SSD's will be a good upgrade from what you got as well (night and day).


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Sporty_@Jul 12 2007, 12:07 AM~8288385
> *no vent pole in the back so you can have them sitting right on the back wall of an enclosure
> *


 :nono: Motor assemblies don't like that for many reasons...


----------



## themerc (May 14, 2006)

Well I don't know what you guys are talking about with vent poles anyway so I guess it doesn't matter lol. But yeah, I think 12's are the best solution.


----------



## Sporty (Jan 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Brahma Brian_@Jul 11 2007, 11:25 PM~8288532
> *:nono: Motor assemblies don't like that for many reasons...
> *



just respitting what the fi guys are advertising. but i understand the reasonings behind it now that you've mentioned. (i shoulda worded that differently anywaz)


----------



## Sporty (Jan 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by themerc_@Jul 11 2007, 11:36 PM~8288652
> *Well I don't know what you guys are talking about with vent poles anyway so I guess it doesn't matter lol. But yeah, I think 12's are the best solution.
> *


that hole on the back of your sub is called a ________ 

a) booty hole
b) air blower
c) vent pole


----------



## themerc (May 14, 2006)

I don't know about $450 for a 1500 watt amp though. What are some other options?


----------



## themerc (May 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Sporty_@Jul 12 2007, 12:39 AM~8288687
> *that hole on the back of your sub is called a ________
> 
> a) booty hole
> ...


I'd like to phone a friend.


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by themerc_@Jul 12 2007, 12:39 AM~8288694
> *I don't know about $450 for a 1500 watt amp though. What are some other options?
> *


Did you already forget what I told you about that amp?

My god, you whine worse than a 2 year old about shit...

Go buy a cheap ass Hifonics amp and burn your car down...

Make that hundred or so bucks you saved well worth it... :uh:


----------



## themerc (May 14, 2006)

Pit told me he wouldn't pay $450 for a 1500 watt amp so I'm assuming there's cheaper ones out there. I man there can't be just 1 good amp around 1500 watts out there. What did everyone use before Sundown Audio existed? And why am I the whiner if I don't want to drop $450 on an amp without doing research?


----------



## Sporty (Jan 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by themerc_@Jul 11 2007, 11:39 PM~8288694
> *I don't know about $450 for a 1500 watt amp though. What are some other options?
> *


it all depends on your budget. You have to pay to play. simple as that.

if money wise your not ready to upgrade correctly, dont do it. your budget will decide which pair of 12's you can afford, and which amp you can afford. keep in mind you can sale your two CVR's and both of those amp, so that will pay for an amplifier worth having and maybe some of one of the subs.


----------



## themerc (May 14, 2006)

Yeah I know. I just don't want to buy blindly... especially this time. I want to be 100% satisfied with this system.


----------



## Sporty (Jan 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by themerc_@Jul 11 2007, 11:55 PM~8288857
> *Yeah I know. I just don't want to buy blindly... especially this time. I want to be 100% satisfied with this system.
> *


give us a number and we can talk about it further. if your not ready then make another thread or find this one when you have more money in the bank.


----------



## themerc (May 14, 2006)

I'll have over $1000 by the end of the week. Unfortunately I'm 17 and my mom's pretty pissed about me spending so much money on my car. This system was supposed to be my last system and all of my money was supposed to be saved for college.


----------



## Sporty (Jan 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by themerc_@Jul 12 2007, 12:04 AM~8288977
> *I'll have over $1000 by the end of the week. Unfortunately I'm 17 and my mom's pretty pissed about me spending so much money on my car. This system was supposed to be my last system and all of my money was supposed to be saved for college.
> *



get your priorities in order young one.

i think you should keep what you have and be satisfied. if you were in a better financial situation, i'd say do what needs to be done, but your not. and @ 17, your gonna need every dime you run across unless you luck out and get a steady cash flow going (i did, but it wasnt something i could participate in for too long)


----------



## themerc (May 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Sporty_@Jul 12 2007, 01:10 AM~8289028
> *get your priorities in order young one.
> 
> i think you should keep what you have and be satisfied. if you were in a better financial situation, i'd say do what needs to be done, but your not. and @ 17, your gonna need every dime you run across unless you luck out and get a steady cash flow going (i did, but it wasnt something i could participate in for too long)
> *


Yeah I mean I'm working 5 days a week at a restaurant right now... I'll see if I can convince her into being cool with me spending some money if I work more.


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

told you my boy has that IA20.1 for 450 shipped


----------



## themerc (May 14, 2006)

Yeah but wouldn't I need like 3 batteries and HO alt?


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

HO Alt yes

extra batt probably


you gotta pay to play meng


----------



## themerc (May 14, 2006)

Well that offer from my co-worker is still on the table and now my friend wants a system in his car, so I may be selling my subs and amps. Here are some amps and subs I've looked at...

(used) Incriminator Audio IA 20.1 ([email protected]) $450 shipped
Sundown Audio SAZ-1500D ([email protected]) $450 shipped
Infinity Reference 1211a ([email protected]) $295 shipped
Directed Audio D2400 ([email protected]) $298 shipped
Cadence TXA-1000 ([email protected]) $200 shipped

Fi BL12 $259 shipped
Fi Q12 $259 shipped

Are there any other decently priced subs and amps worth looking at?

If I remember correctly the IDMAX12's, '03 XXX12's, and MAGD2 12's were pretty expensive.


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by themerc_@Jul 31 2007, 05:03 PM~8438105
> *Well that offer from my co-worker is still on the table and now my friend wants a system in his car, so I may be selling my subs and amps. Here are some amps and subs I've looked at...
> 
> (used) Incriminator Audio IA 20.1 ([email protected]) $450 shipped
> ...


Sundown Audio SAZ-1500D ([email protected]) $450 shipped

Fi Q12 $259 shipped

There, all done...


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Brahma Brian_@Jul 31 2007, 06:47 PM~8439740
> *Sundown Audio SAZ-1500D ([email protected]) $450 shipped
> 
> Fi Q12 $259 shipped
> ...


per my discussions with Nick the Q wont like that kinda power.... might wanna go with a fully loaded BL


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx_@Aug 1 2007, 06:09 PM~8448549
> *per my discussions with Nick the Q wont like that kinda power.... might wanna go with a fully loaded BL
> *


Oh, I assumed he was doing a pair, I picked the Q over the BL because of the lower Fs and I know he's gonna want SQ...


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Brahma Brian_@Aug 1 2007, 06:33 PM~8449253
> *Oh, I assumed he was doing a pair, I picked the Q over the BL because of the lower Fs and I know he's gonna want SQ...
> *


ah for a pair ur spot on 

I think the BL's sound good enough the majority of ppl for daily apps, I heard some and they reminded me of my sx's....


----------



## themerc (May 14, 2006)

Yeah I'm going to get a pair of 12's.


----------



## themerc (May 14, 2006)

I'm going to try to get $600 installed for it... worth a shot. He said when he was younger he paid like $1400 at the local shop for a pair of comp 12's in a sealed box, an amp, a headunit, and some speakers.

2 400.1's
2 cvr12's
ported box
inline output converter
amp kit
installation


----------



## themerc (May 14, 2006)

But seriously, what are some other 1500+ watt amps besides the SAZ-1500D and IA20.1... in case I find a good deal on one?


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

cheap bastage :uh:

look for a used RF 1501bd or a MTX 1501d


----------



## txfleet4sale (Jul 26, 2007)

hmm, ive got 2 fleetwood cadillacs, id like to put some subs in my trunk,right now i got a 400 watt amp powering my 6x9s and 5inch door components, and it sounds lame,need woofers, i have a big ass trunk, should i put 2 12'smaybe 3? or a 15 or maybe 2?i dont want alot of electrical upgrading,how many wattage amp should i get ?


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by txfleet4sale_@Aug 4 2007, 11:19 AM~8470126
> *hmm, ive got 2 fleetwood cadillacs, id like to put some subs in my trunk,right now i got a 400 watt amp powering my 6x9s and 5inch door components, and it sounds lame,need woofers, i have a big ass trunk, should i put 2 12'smaybe 3? or a 15 or maybe 2?i dont want alot of electrical upgrading,how many wattage amp should i get ?
> *


2 15s and 1000-1500w rms is the most you can run without major electrical system upgrades (depends on ur stock alt)


----------



## themerc (May 14, 2006)

Well someone on termpro offered me $400 for an IA 20.1... maybe your friend lowered his price pit, unless someone else has a IA 20.1.


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by themerc_@Aug 4 2007, 04:05 PM~8471065
> *Well someone on termpro offered me $400 for an IA 20.1... maybe your friend lowered his price pit, unless someone else has a IA 20.1.
> *


You don't want a 20.1...


----------



## themerc (May 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Brahma Brian_@Aug 4 2007, 04:13 PM~8471085
> *You don't want a 20.1...
> *


Why?


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by themerc_@Aug 4 2007, 08:17 PM~8472189
> *Why?
> *


It's huge, it's outdated, it's a current whore, high failure rate and some other things I won't get into...

A SAZ-1500d will ass rape it on output with less current and half the size...

But you won't come off any money to buy decent shit, so it really makes no difference...


----------



## themerc (May 14, 2006)

Alright I've been doing a lot of reading on the internet and I will admit the SAZ-1500D does sound good now... I think I'll go with it.

Hey Brian, you know how you said I'd need a H/O alt for the SAZ-1500D?

"I don't know if many of you guys are aware of Sundown Audio, I am the owner and we started selling amps in August this year. Some good real world results are available now such as the results I'm about to post. Thought some of you competition guys may be interested.

Thanks to bigbassman, Loyd L for this test:

"Ok.. I've been an arseho long enough... results from teh sundowns...

Test Vehicle.. mine.. 05 aveo..

RMS clamp and dmm, as seen in the 12" test session..

This testing includes recent results, and not so recent..

woofers used.. 2 Mags (1.9 dcr per coil), 2 FI Q 12's (1.4 dcr per coil)

either used 1 sub or both of the pair for loads..

pure 60hz sine was used to tested.. just under audible clipping

1 amp, single 1000ca everstart maxx, factory alt

4 ohm nominal = 518 watts @ 88% efficiency (voltage fell from 14.3v, to 14.0v)
2 ohm nominal = 948 watts @ 85% efficiency (voltage fell from 14.3v, to 13.6v)
1 ohm nominal = 1510 watts @ 78% efficiency (voltage fell from 14.3v, to 12.4 volts
.5 ohm nominal = 1615 watts @ 72% efficiency (voltage fell from 14.3v, to 11.8v)
.35 ohm nominal = 1748 watts @ 67% efficiency (voltage fell from 14.3v, to 11.4v)

amplifier was protection happy @ .35 with tones, and some music.

IMO.. one 1500d should be limited to 1 ohm nominal use in factory electrical systems.. for the sake of the car.. not the amp

now... to have fun with some juice..

1 amp, single 1000ca everstart maxx, 1 Eagle Picher 12a5000, factory alt

4 ohm nominal = 520 watts @ 88% efficiency (voltage fell from 14.3v, to 14.1v)
2 ohm nominal = 960 watts @ 84% efficiency (voltage fell from 14.3v, to 13.7v)
1 ohm nominal = 1635 watts @ 75% efficiency (voltage fell from 14.3v, to 12.8 volts
.5 ohm nominal = 1890 watts @ 71% efficiency (voltage fell from 14.3v, to 12.8v)
.35 ohm nominal = 2245 watts @ 65% efficiency (voltage fell from 14.3v, to 12.8v)

amplifier did fine @ .35 with tones and music with the added battery

2 amps strapped, with both batteries (for the sake of not typing it over and over... voltage drops from 14.3v, to 12.8 the entire test... lol

4 ohm strapped = 1900 watts @ 82% efficiency
2 ohm strapped = 3150 watts @ 72% efficiency
1 ohm strapped = 3740 watts @ 68% efficiency
.5 ohm strapped = 4425 watts @ 65% efficiency
.35 ohm strapped = 5415 watts @ 62% efficiency

amps would only tolerate a VERY short burp @ .35.." 



You think I could get away with my 350.2 and a SAZ-1500D if I had an extra battery and real 1/0 and keep my stock 135A alt?


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

FYI, I know Loyd personally, and know all about the testing of thos amps from him, Jacob and Sean...

You could do it with that to a point, but I'd put getting a h/o alt next on your list...


----------



## themerc (May 14, 2006)

Where would you suggest getting a H/O atl? And what kind of battery?


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by themerc_@Aug 4 2007, 09:25 PM~8472440
> *Where would you suggest getting a H/O atl? And what kind of battery?
> *


Haven't I already answered both of these questions before? LOL

I prefer Nate at http://excessiveamperage.com/ for alts...

I'm not real sure what's out now in batteries, Pit can help you more in that department...


----------



## themerc (May 14, 2006)

Shit my bad you did... and I got a price quote too lol.

200 amp $320
250 amp $405
300 amp $495


----------



## themerc (May 14, 2006)

knukonceptz sells a 200 amp for $240

Before I check out iraggi again...

How many amps should I be looking for at idle (that's what matters right?)?


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

Odyssey batteries


----------



## themerc (May 14, 2006)

Which one?


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by themerc_@Aug 4 2007, 10:10 PM~8472971
> *Which one?
> *


depends on the application.....generally I wouldnt go smaller than the 1500 or 1700..

I run 2150's but thats me


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by themerc_@Aug 4 2007, 09:41 PM~8472526
> *knukonceptz sells a 200 amp for $240
> 
> Before I check out iraggi again...
> ...


Get the biggest you can afford, that knu alt. may be the way to go, but I don't know anything about them, but if knu is selling it, I wouldn't be worried much...


----------



## themerc (May 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx_@Aug 5 2007, 02:10 AM~8474083
> *depends on the application.....generally I wouldnt go smaller than the 1500 or 1700..
> 
> I run 2150's but thats me
> *


What are the important specs I should be looking for when looking at batteries?


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by themerc_@Aug 5 2007, 06:36 PM~8477945
> *What are the important specs I should be looking for when looking at batteries?
> *


the 1500 or 1700 will be more than enough for your application....Id run 2 batts but thats just me


----------



## themerc (May 14, 2006)

Yeah but how do you decide what battery to get by looking at their specs? (I'd just like to know)


----------



## Sporty (Jan 26, 2006)

kinetik batts have a calculator on their site on determining which one of their batts you should use depending on the amt of power you plan on using.... generally speaking, experience is how you end up knowing which batts to go with (same thing with everything else in the car audio world... they can bull shit ratings on alts, batts, etc, just how they do amps, subs, etc... i mean, i bought some 4 awg wire from some bullshit company and it was almost as thick as stinger 8awg and no where close to as thick as my knu k. 4awg but the jacket was the same diameter, go figure)

and start using google god dammit!!! it got answers to everything you want to know.


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

Merc, read through this thread, you may gain some useful knowledge...

http://www.splbassx.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=9928


----------



## themerc (May 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Brahma Brian_@Aug 6 2007, 12:14 PM~8483245
> *Merc, read through this thread, you may gain some useful knowledge...
> 
> http://www.splbassx.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=9928
> *


Thanks Brian. It looks like there's a Carquest about 15-20 miles from my house. The nearest Deka is like 100 miles away.


----------



## themerc (May 14, 2006)

Well I don't know how much the size 31 deka batteries go for... but I looked at their specs. On that thread the guy said the 34D carquest version went for $140-$150. I don't know if the Duralast Gold batteries are underrated or not but my battery...

Size: 65
CA: 1000
CCA: 875
RC: 165 

goes for under $100 5 miles down the road.


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by themerc_@Aug 6 2007, 06:02 PM~8486120
> *Well I don't know how much the size 31 deka batteries go for... but I looked at their specs. On that thread the guy said the 34D carquest version went for $140-$150. I don't know if the Duralast Gold batteries are underrated or not but my battery...
> 
> Size: 65
> ...


You want some type of sealed battery for the trunk, like an AGM that was mentioned, you don't want to put a wet vented cell battery back there...


----------



## themerc (May 14, 2006)

Okay, so I'm looking for an AGM battery with the highest CCA, CA, and RC I can find. I'll check out what autozone, advance, walmart, and all of them have when I get home from vacation.


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

the only thing you will find there are Optimas, Autocraft, and Duralast...
Odyssey :uh:


----------



## themerc (May 14, 2006)

You know a legit site where I can get an odyssey for cheap?


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by themerc_@Aug 6 2007, 11:33 PM~8489758
> *You know a legit site where I can get an odyssey for cheap?
> *


dorectly from the manufacturer.....


----------



## Sporty (Jan 26, 2006)

there are two types of people in this world... people that are willing to help themselves and put forth effort to finding shit out on their own, and then there's people like themerc....

no offense but you could do a little bit more on your part too man... when you get in the real world, ppl arent gonna spoon feed you.


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Sporty_@Aug 7 2007, 01:39 PM~8493780
> *there are two types of people in this world... people that are willing to help themselves and put forth effort to finding shit out on their own, and then there's people like themerc....
> 
> no offense but you could do a little bit more on your part too man... when you get in the real world, ppl arent gonna spoon feed you.
> *


I felt nice.... and the urge to boost my post count 

Merc theres this neat thing called google its located at www.google.com its a search engine.... try to use it sometimes
www.odysseybatteries.com


----------



## themerc (May 14, 2006)

I've been on odyssey's website assholes. Their prices aren't listed on the site and usually you can get better deals when things are on sale through another company. I've searched for other websites that sell their batteries and found them, as well as their prices. But it's not like every website is legitimate and it's not like I'm going to find every website that sells their batteries. I asked where I could get them for cheap because I'm relying on your experience. If I wanted BS information I'd search the internet about car audio, find out a JL 13W7 is the best sub in the world, and save up $700 to buy one. I come on this forum to gain reliable knowledge fast. If you don't want to help, don't. No one's making you come on this forum and help people.


----------



## OldDirty (Sep 13, 2002)

Assholes ? These guys have been helping you from the get go and you turnaround and shit on them. Yeah I don't think you will be getting any more help in this section...

PS. There's plenty of good sites with helpful knowledge on the net look for them and do a little homework yourself.


----------



## Sporty (Jan 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by themerc_@Aug 8 2007, 11:10 AM~8502795
> *I've been on odyssey's website assholes. Their prices aren't listed on the site and usually you can get better deals when things are on sale through another company. I've searched for other websites that sell their batteries and found them, as well as their prices. But it's not like every website is legitimate and it's not like I'm going to find every website that sells their batteries. I asked where I could get them for cheap because I'm relying on your experience. If I wanted BS information I'd search the internet about car audio, find out a JL 13W7 is the best sub in the world, and save up $700 to buy one. I come on this forum to gain reliable knowledge fast. If you don't want to help, don't. No one's making you come on this forum and help people.
> *


okayyy, well its time for me to give you my version of "fuck you"

<-- takes a deep breath

"good luck on your shit, hope it doesnt keep getting beat out by jl w0's in a sealed"


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by themerc_@Aug 8 2007, 11:10 AM~8502795
> *I've been on odyssey's website assholes. Their prices aren't listed on the site and usually you can get better deals when things are on sale through another company. I've searched for other websites that sell their batteries and found them, as well as their prices. But it's not like every website is legitimate and it's not like I'm going to find every website that sells their batteries. I asked where I could get them for cheap because I'm relying on your experience. If I wanted BS information I'd search the internet about car audio, find out a JL 13W7 is the best sub in the world, and save up $700 to buy one. I come on this forum to gain reliable knowledge fast. If you don't want to help, don't. No one's making you come on this forum and help people.
> *


If you were on the website bitch you would have saw Florida on the list of dealers and saw the name and address of the shop to contact. Or you could have used some brain matter + a little self motivation and called Odyssey to get a price for whichever batteries you wanted. The tech could have answered any questions you may have had as well. The website was DIRECTLY to the company so stop making bullshit excuses about not knowing the validity of the site. You say you wanted to know where to get them from for cheap but didnt take the fucking time to look thru the site yourself, all the answers are within a fingertips reach. Dial 10 numbers kid... Theres a difference between helping and what you want...you are a lazy lil kid that wants everyone to spoonfeed you the info and directions on what to do. Go buy a fucking valuecraft battery and some funkypups and call it a day.....


----------



## Sporty (Jan 26, 2006)

but i like funky pups pit  take that back!! tell him to get the dual red cones


----------

